

Gentlemen prefer buying diamonds online - jyu
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10881758&fsrc=RSS

======
soundsop
A submarine <http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html> ?

~~~
pg
Unquestionably, and yet interesting.

------
ardit33
how about "Gentlemen don't like to buy diamonds at all, but if forced to, they
prefer buying them online."

Making women "want and require" diamond rings for weddings is the bigest
brainwashing and most successful marketing campaign ever. good job DeBeers.

------
far33d
If you are buying a straightforward diamond solitaire ring, go for it. blue
nile, ebay, whatever.

But if you have something particular in mind, suck it up, go to a jeweler and
pay full price. But haggle. Don't pay sticker.

------
bayareaguy
A few years ago I gave my daughter a ruby for her birthday from
<http://www.geolite.com> along with a little book on gem synthesis.

~~~
kirubakaran
Ruby on Rings?

------
sant0sk1
I bought my wife's engagement ring on eBay. It was scary as hell, but I saved
a lot of money and she flat out loves it.

I would do it again.

------
mynameishere
The diamond market is proof that women do not, in fact, want respect.

~~~
comatose_kid
The diamond market is proof that women want diamonds.

